# Swedish weave blanket



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so pleased with the results of this blanket. Pattern is FACETS by Christine Allen. I used Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn. This is the second time I have backed a blanket. This time rather than cutting down the sides to fit I incorporated it into an border. I used fleece on sale from Joann's.


----------



## greenkat (Nov 24, 2014)

What a gorgeous blanket - it is spectacular! How did you make it? Did you weave the blanket and then do the needle work?


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. I wanted to learn to spin and weave. Spinning is definitely not for me, haven't been able to try weaving yet. I do knit a lot and crochet a little. Again, beautiful blanket.


----------



## Jennel (Apr 26, 2016)

I learned to do this several years ago while vacationing in Florida. I have a large bundle of monk's cloth in the closet, maybe I'll get it out. Your blanket is beautiful, I know it must have taken quite some time. Thanks for showing it, brings back lots of memories.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

afoster said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I wanted to learn to spin and weave. Spinning is definitely not for me, haven't been able to try weaving yet. I do knit a lot and crochet a little. Again, beautiful blanket.


This is not really weaving. Much simpler than that. You buy the material called Monks cloth then follow a pattern using yarn to create the design. I have been told the patterns are similar to counted cross stitch.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## BonnieF (Mar 30, 2013)

I made a blanket similar to yours. I totally enjoyed the process! I love your backing idea and you have given me inspiration to start another.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

One of the girls in high school. 60 years ago, did Swedish weaving. I always thought it looked pretty and interesting, but I never did it myself.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I always called it huck weaving. My grandma made several dresser scarfs and tablecloths. I still have some of them. Your blanket is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

That is incredible. I bet it is very warm.


----------



## L Virginia (Feb 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my, this is so lovely.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

pamjlee said:


> I am so pleased with the results of this blanket. Pattern is FACETS by Christine Allen. I used Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn. This is the second time I have backed a blanket. This time rather than cutting down the sides to fit I incorporated it into an border. I used fleece on sale from Joann's.


Wow, that is a great accomplishment. Beautiful work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful, I have not done any Swedish weaving/huck weaving in years. I like the fleece backing.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## pamcrochets (Jan 29, 2017)

This is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

That is so beautiful! Congrats on such lovely work.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....great job!!!! Do all Swedish weaving blankets have backing? Very nice!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I wish I had the patience to learn weaving. Your blanket is beautiful!


----------



## dwolff (Oct 15, 2016)

I just tried this a few months ago, absolutely love it! Great to use up all the leftovers. Definitely will do another.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful blanket, colors are great!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know what work goes into that weaving. Your piece is amazing.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful blanket well done ???????????????? 
I just discovered this Swedish Weaving craft at our local library. Bought the monk cloth but have not started anything, you just gave me a wonderful idea of what can be done. I guess it's back to the library to join the group for me..lol..


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow that is incredible !!! What a lovely piece of art.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

A beautiful heirloom


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

crafterwantabe said:


> Beautiful....great job!!!! Do all Swedish weaving blankets have backing? Very nice!!


No not really. Personal choice. Done many, only backed 2.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Very lovely work!


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

It's absolutely beautiful!! I have done some Swedish weaving but couldn't find any books on this. Where did you get your book? I would love to order one. Thank you for showing your blanket. I'm from Arkansas.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Sunspice said:


> It's absolutely beautiful!! I have done some Swedish weaving but couldn't find any books on this. Where did you get your book? I would love to order one. Thank you for showing your blanket. I'm from Arkansas.


I purchased the pattern from Christine Allen. It was an individual pattern. She has books as well of her patterns.

https://funandfastpatterns.ca/

She is also on facebook.

Also you can purchase an Avery Hill book on line from Walmart on line.


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the information and the reminder that Swedish weaving is beautiful. Your blanket is beautifully done!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

This is just beautiful. How would it need to be laundered?


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

I bought my book on Amazon.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Sunspice said:


> It's absolutely beautiful!! I have done some Swedish weaving but couldn't find any books on this. Where did you get your book? I would love to order one. Thank you for showing your blanket. I'm from Arkansas.


Hi,
I found one at my local library. ????


----------



## Sunspice (Dec 30, 2016)

Thank you for your information.


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful! I've done a few Swedish weave projects ...they're really fast and easy. I really like the way you backed the project. Great idea!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## crafting (Jun 12, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful. I always wanted to learn Swedish needlepoint. Where did you get your instructions from.
Phyllis


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

crafting said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I always wanted to learn Swedish needlepoint. Where did you get your instructions from.
> Phyllis


See precious posts


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I love this!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful! I've never seen that! Amazing job!


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

you did an awesome job on the blanket. I used to do it many years ago and still have some yardage of monk's cloth to do some more. Very relaxing. Sue In Mi


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

You can be very very proud of this beautiful blanket! It will become a wonderful heirloom for whoever has it.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

How pretty


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

That is one gorgeous blanket. Fabulous job.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful job.


----------

